# ISRO eyes world record with rocket launch today..!!



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

The Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO), set up 35 years ago, may be a baby among the world's space faring nations. But, it is competing with the other biggies to set world records.

And the mission, which is going to give ISRO an edge over other competitors, is the launch of India's latest Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle (PSLV). 

The launch vehicle is scheduled to take off on Monday morning from Sriharikota in Andhra Pradesh and will launch 10 satellites - a feat that could create a world record.

The countdown for Monday's launch has already begun. 

PSLV weighs 230 tons - the weight of almost 50 elephants - and is as high as a 12-storey building.

Its target is to put two Indian and eight foreign satellites into orbit and if successful, it will beat the current world record of hoisting eight satellites at one go accomplished by Russia almost a year ago.

At lift-off, the first stage of the rocket will ignite. Three minutes after the flight, the massive heat shield will peel off. And then, one after the other, the third and fourth stages will ignite taking the rocket higher.

Almost 15 minutes after the flight, India's mapping satellite called CARTOSAT 2-A will be the first one to be put into orbit and 45 seconds later, the experimental remote sensing satellite, called the Indian Mini Satellite, will be put into orbit.

After a gap of 100 seconds, all the babies on board will be sequentially dropped off one by one, with a gap of 20 seconds each with the mission ending almost 20 minutes after lift-off.

The first foreign satellite to be dropped off will be CUTE from Japan and the last to be ejected will be RUBIN from Germany. 

But all eyes will be on the high-resolution mapping satellite CARTOSAT 2-A, which, while placed at a height of over 600 kilometres, can identify objects as small as a car.


Source

Good job..! Hope its a great success...!!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats...


> India's PSLV-C9 has successfully injected ten satellites into orbit.
> 
> The Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO), set up 35 years ago, may be a baby among the world's space faring nations. But, it is competing with the other biggies to set world records.
> 
> ...



*www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/story.aspx?id=NEWEN20080048092


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow..!! Good news..! Hats off to the ISRO scientists..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 28, 2008)

Go ISRO!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hope they will succeed!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 28, 2008)

^They did : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=814577&postcount=2


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG!poor eyes!may be Im too old


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Hope they will succeed!





rayraven said:


> ^They did : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=814577&postcount=2





praka123 said:


> OMG!poor eyes!may be Im too old



^^HAHA


Btw hats off to ISRO
But the news said cartosat a mapping satellite was also launched which could identify even a car from above.
Y don't they use Google Earth!U can even see people with it and costs only Rs.125/month(For the BSNL broadband connection) and doesnt require any rocket scientist for using.
But you wont get any record for that


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2008)

Hats off!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2008)

Great achievement! Cheers to ISRO team...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 28, 2008)

_chalo ndtv chhorke desh mein koi toh hain jo is_ feat _ko_ appreciate_ kar rahe hain!_


----------



## Garbage (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats ISRO !!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats ISRO, Congrats To india.

Hope by seeing this, some smart brains join this organisation, instead going abroad


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 29, 2008)

Well done ISRO

Hope you jump into more research projects


----------



## slugger (Apr 29, 2008)

ISRO can earn some _seriously obscene amount_ money launching satellites for countries -it is an extremely niche industry

India with its [lack of adequate] resources and compulsions is doing faar better than many earlier entrants

lets hope we can validate our indigenous GSLV technology - then we can seriously make an impact in the satellite launching industry, our competitive launch cost being ur killer (for the others )  advantage


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 29, 2008)

go india go  
hip hip hurray!! i was late to see this news but now i m the happiest.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2008)

why dont ISRO send more media usage satellites,I mean that contains TV transponders,FM,(DTH) as Direct To Home(DTH) is thriving now and the players are starving to provide max channels!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 29, 2008)

Because those satellites move in Geosynchronous/Geostationary orbit. ISRO has had some initial success with GSLV and this would soon move in commercial directions.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 29, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Because those satellites move in Geosynchronous/Geostationary orbit. ISRO has had some initial success with GSLV and this would soon move in commercial directions.



^^So we have a rocket scientist here in digit forum


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> why dont ISRO send more media usage satellites,I mean that contains TV transponders,FM,(DTH) as Direct To Home(DTH) is thriving now and the players are starving to provide max channels!




I think they launched such a satellite few months back only....It was Insat4A(probably). I saw that launch live on DD.


----------



## x3060 (May 5, 2008)

late reply . . but am happy about our success


----------

